# 25/04/07



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

As you all know I am competing next April 08 in the Juniour u21 UKBBF Portsmouth. I have been focusing more on legs and back as I feel these were lagging. I will get some front shots up soon. Baz (DB) got me taking these in natural light so it didn't hide anything. My chest has improved alot although still not happy with it. Thanks guys, any help will be greatly appreciate.

Luke


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

your looking good mate,back looks really good and decent size on your legs too. just keep training hard and eating to grow. your condition is also good which might make your diet, when it comes, a bit easier. good luck.


----------



## j.m. (Sep 11, 2006)

Got some quality lats there mate.

Good look for the show next year.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Quads are looking better mate, what about calves and hamstrings though? Back is looking good! To me that seems like a strong point, triceps look big from what i can see in the lat spread and your delts are a fair size.

Stay focused for the rest of the year mate and you'll come in good


----------



## rayvonn (Nov 17, 2005)

look awesome fella, lat spread is very impressive you will blow them away come your comp.

reps to you for all the hard work youve obviously put in.

cheers

ash


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Thank you, my back has just started really growing. I read a post by DB about doing really really wide chins, the pump I get is unreal and the DOMs is very apparent!. Lately training has really picked up, James L has helped me tighten my routine up so a massive thanks to him,  .. I feel really excited for next year although my manager has put me off 0 carbs a bit !!!!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Nice one Luke, lets see some front shots tho....

You have a lot going for you mate, nice and lean, genetics seems good, muscle development has been good over the last year too. You should do well at your comp.

Keep it up.

J


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

back looks great luke, nice and wide


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

well done massive improvements there!! back has come on alot!! legs are 10x better also

keep it up


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Looking good mate, quads are deffo getting bigger.

Although, If i were you, i really would look at getting one of the below... awww, bless "little" luke;


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

UK Muscle said:


> Looking good mate, quads are deffo getting bigger.
> 
> Although, If i were you, i really would look at getting one of the below... awww, bless "little" luke;


Thats the same type i use


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Here's the side chest, done in a bit of a rush so didn't get the arms quite right.. Infact the whole pose is probably wrong.

Thank you for the comments, really motivating!


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Looking good luke, have you started your Sus cycle yet?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

cycle is defo working lol!!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

yeh man, just hitting the 3 week mark some things are starting to kick in. Strength gains have been awesome though. 1 rep max now on 120kg


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Sorry thats on bench! I couldn't believe my smith squat the other day neither, 180 nice and low! 4 big blue plates, I was getting funny looks off the "we think we're big guys but infact not"! I train legs in a baggy maximuscle t-shirt so look small  Hitting chest and triceps today! woohoo! Gona throw in some calves too!


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

yeah good shape luke - waist is still small - good going


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

yeah looking wide there luke - wats you back routine???


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Back is, REALLY wide grip chins, then close grip chins, deadlifts, dbell rows or barbell row.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Looking very good mate, well impressed.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Littleluke said:


> yeh man, just hitting the 3 week mark some things are starting to kick in. Strength gains have been awesome though. 1 rep max now on 120kg


120 kg deadlift is impressive 

Nah mate looking good, keep hittin those triceps tho!

J


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Littleluke said:


> I train legs in a baggy maximuscle t-shirt so look small


I didnt think maximuscle done anything smaller than "xxs" must look like a nightie on you  PMSL :blowme:

Naa, serious, looking ok mate.

Id focus on triceps and forearms, looks like you have a strong chest already, so get some size in tho`s tri`s.

Also to get some extra width get working on those delts (front, side and back) and traps.

Also, you got a year mate, dont worry about adding some body fat. Get some more grub down ya throat.

Up the cals mate and get some bulk on - Good Carbs and Protein.

What is your current diet, i know we have been over it on MSN a few times, stick it up here tho mate.

Your looking good, dont get me wrong, you just got a lot of time to go before your show, so dont worry about bulking up a little more.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

overall mate i think u look pretty well proportioned..

just keep up witht he basics..

Deads

squats

rows

presses

just really go all out in those exercises.. everything is looking good..

BF wise i would tend to say stay where u are its 10x easier to diet when u are already kickin around the 10% mark like u are now...


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Breakfast - 08.30 - Pro Peptide with Water. Porrige and an apple. All vits.

10.30 - 6 eggs, 3 wholes, 4 slices of wholemeal bread, little ketchup.

13.00 - Tina of tuna, chop tomatoes, bit of lemon, wholemeal pasta.

15.00 - 5 scoops of Pro mass.

16.30 - Train

17.45 - Pro Recover 2 scoops.

18.30 - Tea, High Carbs, Protein.. Low fat

20.30 - 4 scoops pro mass

22.30 - 4 eggs, 2 wholes, teaspoon of splenda, semia skimmed milk.

That is what I will eat today.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Seems to me you are eating a good diet mate. Same as most of us; could do with more veggies.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

UK Muscle said:


> What is your current diet, i know we have been over it on MSN a few *edit: Thousand * times, stick it up here tho mate.


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

DB said:


> overall mate i think u look pretty well proportioned..
> 
> just keep up witht he basics..
> 
> ...


That I agree with - Stick with the basic compounds and pack on some mass.

Cant beat Deads and Squats for overall mass, and good heavy (keeping form) t-bar rows for a thick back.



DB said:


> BF wise i would tend to say stay where u are its 10x easier to diet when u are already kickin around the 10% mark like u are now...


Dont get me wrong - im not saying get fat! Just a few % so you still have abs but not quite so lean.

You got 11 months to go, even if you were just up a few % upto the end of summer then bring it back down slow ready to diet in Jan.

Just my oppinion, tis all, im not saying what DB said is wrong, hell, he has competed, I havent, but I know that DB wasnt as lean as you when he started his prep and he soon got a damn good body on him!

Your diet, im my eyes is lacking healthy fats too

Throw in some almonds with your oats, olive/flax oil with your pasta, and your tea - make that medium carbs/high protein, low fat.

Have 3g Fish oil with each solid meal, or thrown in some Udos with 2 of your shakes.

Just my oppinion.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks Paul, I didn't add that I put olive in the pasta tuna etc in the final stages of cooking. In regards to veggies, I have loads with my tea  .. I do need some more fats though! I am going to get some ALL peanut butter to eat with some rice cakes in replacement to a promass shake!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

UK Muscle said:


> Just my oppinion, tis all, im not saying what DB said is wrong, hell, he has competed, I havent, but I know that DB wasnt as lean as you when he started his prep and he soon got a damn good body on him! agreed i was much fatter when i started! opinions are good dude as thats only what mine was
> 
> .


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Also when hungry I snack on fruit. Mainly apples, pears and strawberries.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Littleluke said:


> Thanks Paul, I didn't add that I put olive in the pasta tuna etc in the final stages of cooking. In regards to veggies, I have loads with my tea  .. I do need some more fats though! I am going to get some ALL peanut butter to eat with some rice cakes in replacement to a promass shake!


Rice cakes are **** imo.. pratically sugars according to their GI

peanut butter is good..

imo oats are one of the best forms of carbs out there as thats wher ei get the majority of my carbs from.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I will order some micronised oats then. Not a fan of rice cakes anyway.

I'm having a Nandos on Saturday with Hayley (My Girlfriend), she never wanted to go there.. Her friend said it was nice so she really wants to go.. Charming, doesn't trust my opinion then. Although I can't blame her because she watches me drink raw eggs! She doesn't value my pallet lol!


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Littleluke said:


> Also when hungry I snack on fruit. Mainly apples, pears and strawberries.


Id change that to a protein source personally.

Nuts (Brazil, Walnut, Almonds) and Seeds (Pumpkin, Sunflower) are always a good hunger filler.

At the moment, i use CNP Flapjacks


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Littleluke said:


> I will order some micronised oats then. Not a fan of rice cakes anyway.


DB`s right - Rice Cakes are basically just sugar.

You`ll notice Jay Cutler eats loads of them when he is bulking PWO - Im guessing this is to go with the insulin he takes 

Just get quaker oats dude from the super market, like £1 a kg.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

oh right cool! I'll hit the super market tonight!


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Littleluke said:


> oh right cool! I'll hit the super market tonight!


Cool

Pop to the hairdressers on the way there then. :blowme:

Oooh, and the tanning salon on the way back


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Coming from man who got all his hair coloured and poofed up!! haha


----------



## romeo69 (Sep 7, 2005)

Looking gd luke, u two should form a boy band.


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Looking good Luke, great back mate


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Nice penis

You have a very small waist, big improvement mate.

Which chest had the gyno? I could not see any gyno.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Rice cakes are very high in the GI because they are overly processed and contain no fiber, if you put some peanut butter on them then the Glycemic Load would be lower, but I agree they are garbage, junk food.

Oats are awesome, sweet potato and brown rice is too.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I have gyno in both nips Scott but doesn't notice that much.. Hopefully it wont show on stage. I have seen worse looking gyno at my bodyfat look fine on stage. We shall see. No pose shows it unless I scrunch up on side chest.. It makes my nip look a bit puffy.

Thank you all for your kind words! I hit chest and triceps this evening and MY GOD! my triceps really ballooned! Some guy said, "Are you on gear".. PMSL! I said I'm using Creatine! His face lit up and I recon he'll be ordering some tonight.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I didnt see any gyno tho if that means anything.

you do look alot bigger to me.


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

looking much better luke, quads are definatly looking bigger


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

> I said I'm using Creatine! His face lit up and I recon he'll be ordering some tonight.


^^^^^ Hahaha i love people like this!!!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

good work lukey, definate improvement in your legs!


----------



## C12AIG (Apr 3, 2007)

What is the weight clocking in at?

Gotta say great back.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I was 81.5kg this morning.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

You look in great condtion mate, very lean, back is impressive.....


----------



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

yeh mate you looking alot better than the last time i seen a pic of you like

goodluck, but like paul said, you do have a year so i sure you could put a lil BF% on, but i dont compete so i wouldnt know how hard it is to shift when you diet for your comps to lose it

keep up the hard work mate, doing well so far


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Luke,

Give me a nod when you're ready to compete & I'll set you off on the right track if you like. I would say another year of eating & training would see you about 10-12 lean pounds heavier & looking great.

Your back is looking great, arms & chest need some more size so try to keep everything balanced. I have beaten guys bigger than me by having better symmetry & condition. If you are'nt already, get some front squats done. Come over to m/cr & I'll put you through a monster leg bashing.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks guys.

Nine Pack - I'll take you up on that offer. Your help would be greatly appreciated!

I'm really strugglin with triceps.

I currently do, 3 sets of dips 8-10 reps, 3 sets of v bar pushdowns 8-10 reps, 3 sets close grip bench 8-10 reps! That's after chest. Triceps have always lagged and it's annoying as I think my arms would look big with decent triceps.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Littleluke said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Nine Pack - I'll take you up on that offer. Your help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> ...


Maybe you should do less for triceps......?


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I used to do less for triceps and nothing so I have upped them.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

hey luke try some skullcrushers then some dumbbell extensions behind your head with both arms (dont know if theres a name for that exercise) basically use both arms instead of one arm.....then try some close hand press ups....

Keep em heavy mate and the tri's will come!


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Cap said:


> Maybe you should do less for triceps......?


wise words.

I'd switch triceps to back day so that you can hit them with less volume & see some results. Do any combo of exercises you like but structure it like this:

1st exercise 2 warm ups, then one failure

2nd exercise, 1 warm up, 1 failure

3rd exercise 1 failure (do this only every now & then, mostly just the two exercises).

The key here is making them fail, but not destroying them so much that it takes a week to even recover before any adaptation can occur.

Get yourself over to sunny Oldham & I'll show you that less *is *more.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

My triceps never seem to get sore though. I train them to failure and they get mega pumped but they are fine the next day. Chest gets sore everytime now!


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

hey nine pack.... our gym has photo of you on the wall....totalfitness in derker.....see famous in your own lunch time mate!!!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i know personally i can train triceps to 'failure' on cable push downs but no growth

or i can do 3 sets of skulls and 2 sets of kickbacks and i am ruined the nex day with 10x better growth

choose better exercises mate


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I have never done kickbacks and hardly done skull crushers, I think I will be replacing v bar pulldowns with one of these and maybe dips.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

shorty said:


> hey nine pack.... our gym has photo of you on the wall....totalfitness in derker.....see famous in your own lunch time mate!!!


Of course it does you chuff, that's where I train! I also supply the gyms supplements. I'll be in there later today for a leg bashing.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

DB said:


> i know personally i can train triceps to 'failure' on cable push downs but no growth
> 
> or i can do 3 sets of skulls and 2 sets of kickbacks and i am ruined the nex day with 10x better growth
> 
> choose better exercises mate


Here's a good one; try kickbacks using a low pulley and a rope handle, one arm at a time. Kneel on the floor with your resting arm supporting you, torso parralel to the floor facing the pulley stack. Keeping the upper part of the working arm pointing slightly down throughout, use a hammer grip on the rope & do kickbacks that way, NASTY. There is no dead spot like you get with a dumb bell as the weight is constant right from the off. With a dumb bell, the weight won't start to kick in till the bell starts to climb, so the bottom part is effectively neutral as regards resistance. Rope kickbacks leave you feeling like the tricep is in a vice. These are a b1tch of a tricep movement.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi Luke,

Good thread mate.

Read everyones comments and agree with most of them. Snacking on fruit is basically like snacking on sugar. As paul says snack on nuts mate. A real super food. It will up your intake of essential fats and give you a boost in quality protein too.

Your conditioning is good and it looks like you will never be someone who will balloon up but rather make quality steady gains.

I hope you are implementinmg some of the changes in your routine and agree with the guys regarding triceps. I built my mass from skull crushers and close grip bench on a smith machine. SC are the best exercise there is mate. Nothing works the tri like it.

You look balanced from the photos. Try to work on your delt caps and arms. Your chest looks good from the pic. Would be good to see some poses, full body, front side and back to really give an honest critique. Seeing the upper body without the legs is like a pair of tits on a fish....fcuking pointless.

Seriously get some more pics taken with trunks or shorts on from all angles, relaxed and flexed then we can all put our 2 pennies worth in.

stay strong

J


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I will get some pics taken tonight at work. My new tricep routine is,

rope kick backs

Skull crushers

Close grip bench

Each week I will swap the first exercise round, so I'll start with skull crushers next time and so on. What do yo urecon in regards to sets and reps?


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Well done Luke, you look great...how old are you if your going for the under 21's??


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Thank you. I am 19. I will be 20 soon though  !!!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Littleluke said:


> I will get some pics taken tonight at work. My new tricep routine is,
> 
> rope kick backs
> 
> ...


I'm probably not the best person to ask as my arms grow by looking at a dumbell but my routine for arms changes every week and some weeks I miss them out altogether and concentrate on my weak points.

I tend to train bi's with shoulders and tri's I throw in where I can.

I did the following this week:-

Biceps

Dumbell preecher curls 2x12

EZ bar curls 2x12

Hammer curls (across body) 2x15

Cable curls (assuming front double bicep position with elbows back) 2x15

8 sets total including warm ups

Triceps

Rope pushdowns (standing on 1 leg) 2x12

Close grip bench 2x10

Dumbell overhead ext (1 arm at a time) 2x15

Dip machine 2x20

8 sets including warm ups

I tend to use higher rep ranges now to encourage more detail as I dont need any more size but for size you can still do these exercises but keep the reps between 10-12 NO LOWER, unless you want strength, but really who cares what you lift; we're in this game to get big, not strong (well I am anyway)

I see so many of my clients who are doing 6-8 reps and cant understand why they aren't growing. Throwing in some lower rep work every 4 weeks or so is OK and keeps the tendons and ligaments strong but for the real deep muscle stimulus, reps are king as well as full ROM and peak contraction.

The fact I have never been injured is testament to this method and why my joints, back etc feel like they did when I was in my 20's (touch a large piece of wood!!)

Hope this all helps and good luck,

J


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I wish I could say that about my joints, those chineese blue tops are murder on those.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

supercell said:


> I'm probably not the best person to ask as my arms grow by looking at a dumbell but my routine for arms changes every week and some weeks I miss them out altogether and concentrate on my weak points. Git :tongue10:
> 
> I tend to train bi's with shoulders and tri's I throw in where I can.
> 
> ...


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Now that I have changed my routine round, everything is getting sore again which is nice. My back, bis and forearms ache loads after training last night which is good. Going to hit chest and tris tonight and see how I get on. I may change my routine to hit tris on another day as after chest they're a bitch!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

TBH Luke training tri's after chest is like "running a marathon and then doing the 100m sprint" (quote from Mr D Jackson) You would be far better off putting tri's with back and then biceps with either chest or shoulders.

J


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

supercell said:


> TBH Luke training tri's after chest is like "running a marathon and then doing the 100m sprint" (quote from Mr D Jackson) You would be far better off putting tri's with back and then biceps with either chest or shoulders.
> 
> J


Must agree. my Tris exploded when i started hitting them fresh.


----------

